# Hobart Water Help



## ASYLUM_SPIRIT (15/10/19)

*Hi all

This water stuff is doing my head in, I think I'm fairly up to speed in other areas of brewing but this really confuses me.

I found a old water report from several years ago from this forum in the Hobart Group, but not sure how to put it into Ezy Water and really not sure what additions I need.

Is Ezy Water the best software to use?

Is anyone able to help or send me a screen shot of what there using in Hobart?

Does anyone have a water report?

Or is there a general amount people use to just improve our brewing water.

Im using a now using a Brewzilla 3.1 35 litre.

Appreciate any help*


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/10/19)

There is this thread. https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/hobart-water.75720/

Hobart, Tasmania
Ca+2 Mg+2 Na+ Cl- SO4-2 Alkalinity pH
16 5 4 8 4 13 (HCO3) 7
Taken from Brewers Friend


----------



## Schikitar (16/10/19)

I'm in Launceston mate and if Hobart water is anything like ours (all provided by TasWater) then it's a pretty blank slate that you don't really need to do too much with unless a certain style requires you to push levels in a certain direction. For my water these days I'm usually just adding a heaped teaspoon calcium chloride (CaCl2) and *maybe* a touch of gypsum (CaSO4) - keeping in mind I brew mostly ales (IPAs), porters and stouts, not lagers or such..

You can email TasWater if you need more specific information - [email protected] - shoot me a PM if you need some help to get the info into the EZWater spreadsheet..


----------

